# A dragon's anatomy (for Malessa)



## Liquide (Oct 2, 2002)

Well I need some help with how to build a dragon so I'm typing down my thoughts on how a dragon's anatomy actually is built up.

In general a dragon is created from 4 diffrent creatures (this assumes a 6 limbed dragon where the 2 additional limbs are the wings).

I also assume that we use the classical long necked stream-lined dragon in this example.

<ul>
<li> *Head of the dragon* The head is loosely based on that of an eagle, the front beak is directly taken from that of an eagle wih the exceptions of the nostrils which is positioned in the front of the beak instead of longer up on the face. The dragon's also have a toothy maw which the eagle doesn't have which also means that inside the mouth you need to add some fleshy parts. A dragon doesn't usually have feathers so the texture of the skin is based and built with snake-like scales (just look at a boa constrictor on how this looks), eyes of the dragon is located within very deep eye sockets but is otherwise similar to the eye of a crocodile. In addition a dragon's head is usually built on a massive bone structure where some bones penetrates the skin and scales of the dragons in the shape of horns or just massive bony plates.

OK that is that for the head, just add anything below if I have forgotten something 

*The front of a dragon*

<li> *The Neck of the dragon* The neck is bsed on that of a vulture combined with some snake/serpent anatomy for greater flexibility and power. The base of the head is connected to neck in the same manner that a vultures neck is connected to its head. It then shifts gradually over 1/4th of the necks total length to the anatomy of a snake, where massive muscles can be seen below the skin and scales of the the neck. The scales we'll use on the dragon's neck is built in th exact same manner as those of a big snake such as a boa constrictor, python or anaconda. The neck is never thinner then the base of the dragon's neck and gradually widens to match the torsos width and half its height where it connects to the rest of the body.

<li> *Front Torso and cheast of the dragon* Now we come to a tricky part of dragon anatomy where you really need to look at an anatomical map of the creatures involved to see how musles flow beneath the skin. The front and upper parts where the neck connects to the torso and cheast is the of an eagle, also connect the wings of the dragon like if you have drawn a eagle in this part but a dragon needs more massive muscles so have that in mind when you add them. While the torso starts to round and go backwards towards the adbomen gradually change the muscles and anatomical style to better match that of a lion (since we will use a lions anatomy a bit later). Connect the front legs just as if you have drawn an eagle then switch to the anatomy of an Allosurus front legs to get a more massive muscular view (an eagles front legs is not meant to rend it is built to hold its prey while an Allosaurus were built to rend and tear with its claws), just remember to makes the legs more massive then on the Allosaurus since the dragon also needs to be able to use the legs in order to walk on all fours  . For scales, continue with the snake-like scales from the dragons neck down to the cheast and the underbelly of the dragon, while you start to use the more massive and greater crocodile scales on the sides and top of the dragon. A dragon is of greater size then a snake so it sides and back needs greater protection and therefore we use the crocodile scales on the sides and back of the dragon. We use the snake scales on the belly, and remember to lets them go up a little bit on the side of he belly aswell, for greater flexibilty and mobility in the dragon's body.
</ul>

*Wings and Hind-quarters of the dragon*

<ul>
<li> *The wings of a dragon* The wings can be a bit tricky to pull of but I'll give you a few tips here. The base of the wings is connected just like if you where drawing an eagle (we do this so we can easier cheat with the anatomy of the dragon and make the drawing look more realistic), then we go over to draw them exactly as id we had drawn a bat's wing. Just remember two things;
<ul>
<li> dragon's have a greater more massive muscle structure so take this in account when adding muscles to the and around the wings.
<li> a dragons wing-span is around 1.5 times up to 3 times the dragon's total body length (including tail) in order to be able to fly and also to give the impression of a massive creature 
</ul>
The scales used on the wings should be small and flexible to allow the motion of wings that is needed in order to fly. Bsae them on a small serpents or snakes scales for the best and more flexible effect.

<li> *The dragon's hind-quarters* Where we connect the hind-quarters to the front and the cheats of the dragon we start to redraw the muscles and bone structure to match that of a lion. The spine and back of the dragons is redrawn over about 3 rib sections of the rib-cage to gradually change from eagle to lion. The under-belly and you just add another set of torso muscles to make teh switch from eagle to dragon less appearant. remember to make the hind-quarters a bit wider then that of a normal lion (this mainly due to the fact that we need to add a larger and more massive tail to the dragon then the tail a lion normally has). The hind legs you can draw exactly as if they are from a lion (but give them a three toed claw in the end  instead of the lions paw). For scales just continue the serpent/snake pattern on the underbelly and the crocodile pattern on the back sides.

<li> *The dragons tail* Just draw the beginning of the tail where it connects to the dragons body as if it was a crocodile tail and gradually change the appearence over 1/5th of the tails total length to better match the appearance of a snakes or a serpents end-quarters. For scales use crocodile scales in the beginning of the upper tail (where it connects to the body) and gradually change them to snake/serpent scales, and on the below/bottom just continue the snake like pattern we have used from the neck over the torso/cheast and over the tail 
</ul>

Well I think that is all ,havn't spell-checked this yet so please help me out with that aswell. Oh and tell me if all this just sounds rong aswell (I'm trying to learn how to draw dragon's here you know). This is my vision on how to build a dragon


----------



## Liquide (Oct 8, 2002)

just a bump since Malessa ask for Dragon tips, and well this is a dragon tip


----------



## Malessa (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanka you!


----------



## Liquide (Oct 8, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Thanka you!   *




No prob, one should help another


----------



## HellHound (Oct 8, 2002)

A lot of classical dragons have a more aligator-esque nose than the eagle-like beak. But that is a minor stylistic decision. 

I think the beak is way cooler looking anyways.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 8, 2002)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *A lot of classical dragons have a more aligator-esque nose than the eagle-like beak. But that is a minor stylistic decision.
> 
> I think the beak is way cooler looking anyways. *




morning mate 

Well I went along with the beak look since it more or less has been the view that is used now a days. You can go with the front of the head to look like a croc or allosaur if you want a more reptilian look though.


----------



## Malessa (Oct 8, 2002)

Your ideas give a good visual aid and the combination of familar creatures should help make this an easier project.  Ok, I have about 5 animal books in front of me, lets hope I can pull this off, err at least come up with something better than I did before. (which shouldn't be to hard) lol..


----------



## Liquide (Oct 8, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Your ideas give a good visual aid and the combination of familar creatures should help make this an easier project.  Ok, I have about 5 animal books in front of me, lets hope I can pull this off, err at least come up with something better than I did before. (which shouldn't be to hard) lol.. *




Just remember to show me what you managed to create from that aid


----------



## Malessa (Oct 8, 2002)

Hows this?  I think there is much improvement, but still missing something, not sure what?


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 8, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Hows this?  I think there is much improvement, but still missing something, not sure what? *




I like that, Malessa.  Nice ethereal quality to that sketch.  But you're right, something is missing - although I'm not an expert.  The dragon needs to appear more regal, more mystical, more ferocous.  For me, a dragon's anatomy is defined by its lines.  The broad, heavy rippling muscles along the boady and the horns and bones spikes set around its head and down the back.

Fore me the epitome of what a dragon should look like is best shown visually by the works of Larry Elmore and Tood Lockwood.

Take,  for example, Larry's classic Lord Gunter and Fizban.
http://www.larryelmore.com/ArtGallery/AGColor/AGColorFiles/LordGunterandFisban.html

This image speaks volumes about how a classic D&D dragon should be drawn.  Notice not only the main horns on the top but bone spikes protruding from the head, back and wings.  The wings themselves always make me think of some sort of mystical bat/bird hybrid.  Plus, in this image you can see the muscles clearly through the legs and back.  The whole image seemed to draw me towards the dragon's head then down its back to the rider then continues on past Fizban to the tail.  Only then do I notice the amazing detail of the background that frames the work.

My second example is, of course, Todd Lockwood's amazing Silver Dragon on page 6 of his Illustrations section on his website.
http://www.toddlockwood.com/Illustrations6.htm

The first time I saw that dragon, I felt both awe and fear.  This image just proves that something can be both majestic and fearsome at the same time.  The wings and head speak volumes about the difference between the classic dragon of Elmore's Lord Gunter and Fizban and Lookwood's vision of dragons for Third Edition.  The Lockwood dragon is more primal and seems more reptilian overall to me.  This silver isn't going to be anyones mount.  The body is streamlined and the muscles are clearly defined and prominent.  The flares around the head and down the neck remind more of some sort of strange dinosaur/alien being hybrid.  Lockwood's dragons definitely dehumanize the anatomy of the greatest creatures of myth and legend.

Which is my favorite style?  I couldn't answer that even if I wanted to.  I grew up with the dragons of 1st and 2nd Edition D&D.  Especially, Elmore's dragons of Krynn.  I will always love them.  But I'm drawn to the new 3E dragons like a moth to a flame.  They inspire me to write and believe in worlds that exist when you close your eyes or play your favorite game.

It's too bad we can't get their opinions on this subject.  Or maybe we can.  I'm going to send the following e-mail to both of them.  Hopefully, they can take a moment from their busy lives to add their opinions on what they believe a dragon's anatomy should look like.

----------------------------------------------

Hello Todd and Larry,

Ok, we've got this thread going on over at the EN World Messageboard about the anatomy of a dragon and I'm wondering if we could get your opinions on the subject posted there.

It was something one of the inspiring artists, Malessa, there asked about.  Another EN World regular, Liquide, started the thread and it is a discussion that I'd like both your opinions on since I used your artwork as my epitome of what dragon anatomy should look like.

The thread can be found here.

Cheers!

Robert "Knightfall1972" Blezard
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada


----------



## Malessa (Oct 9, 2002)

Thank you Knightfall!  I'm already a big fan of both the artists, my hubby, Cthuluftaghn, introduced me to there art from all the old 'DragonLance' books he's collected over the years along with dragon statues, etc.  Soooooo, me being the artist, and liking dragons myself, would love to be able to do some pretty cool art scenes with dragons. But I must admit, I'm a little intimidated by all thier dragons, whew!  I know I can draw, but I need alot more than experience and practice to come close to them.  As you know though, I'm  up to challenges, lol......

  I like Liquide's idea, of using familar animals and reptiles etc. to at least grasp the concept, but your definately right about the bones and the like.  I'm afraid I've been trying so hard to get a template of what the body should look like,  thinking I'd worry about the scales, horns and bony structure later, that it was extra detail.  When in fact, as you pointed out, thats the key. 

 I'm still going to use the familar animal aspect, but I think I'm going to find some anatomy pictures of the animal's bone structures.  Start building from there.  See how I can weave a little dragon structure into something I'm already familar with, as to not overwhelm myself, then become deflated.

I am beaming with delight, that you and Liquide are being so generous with your information, that is both useful and exciting to me!  Thanks again guys!


----------



## Liquide (Oct 9, 2002)

OK working on a new dragon I'll try to post (and aswell scan) later today.

The minot problem is that it, ehrr well got a bit big  , it is drawn on a A3 format paper (11.5" x 16") and it covers more or less the entire paper so far 

Well if I can scan this on my poor A4 scanner I'll try and post it later (A4 is smaller then A3 BTW  )


----------



## Malessa (Oct 9, 2002)

Great Liquide, can't wait to see it!  Think I'm going to try another today, myself.  
  I usually work on 11x9 sketch paper, cheap wooden pencil and a ruler.  The ruler is to cut off an inch on each side of paper, cuz of our 10x8 scanner, lol.  Next time I'll buy smaller paper.  Anyway, my hubby says half my problem with some of my sketches is that I start off too big, then when I get to edge of paper, I try to fit all I can in the drawing, which leads to miss proportions.  So I'll try to start smaller today, so that I can fit everything I want in pic.  Which is alot easier than taping several sheets of paper together and scanning bits at a time.  I'm a low budget artist me thinks, lol.....


----------



## Liquide (Oct 9, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Great Liquide, can't wait to see it!  Think I'm going to try another today, myself.
> I usually work on 11x9 sketch paper, cheap wooden pencil and a ruler.  The ruler is to cut off an inch on each side of paper, cuz of our 10x8 scanner, lol.  Next time I'll buy smaller paper.  Anyway, my hubby says half my problem with some of my sketches is that I start off too big, then when I get to edge of paper, I try to fit all I can in the drawing, which leads to miss proportions.  So I'll try to start smaller today, so that I can fit everything I want in pic.  Which is alot easier than taping several sheets of paper together and scanning bits at a time.  I'm a low budget artist me thinks, lol..... *




I usually draw too big all the time aswell, but that is mostly my own fault since I love details, and lots of details in my pictures.

Will start to buy A3 and A1 paper soon for a larger creation area though (since I cannot get myself to draw small  ).

Well I'll scan this as soon as it looks a bit better for you all so you can have a look at it.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 9, 2002)

OK here comes a sketch/draft body muscular study of a full dragon, this is my first try on a full dragon so please tell me what you think.

And I demand that you Malessa tell me what you think


----------



## Malessa (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, It looks awesome!!! The muscles and proportions seem right on!   

  Is it me though, or is the bottom jaw ever so slightly too short? Its head and detail, scales and bones and everything seem perfect, but the bottom jaw? I dunno?   

 You know I'm really jealous now, right? Before I was just jealous, but now, well, hmmmmm, I gotta get practicing, lol.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 10, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *OK here comes a sketch/draft body muscular study of a full dragon, this is my first try on a full dragon so please tell me what you think.*




I hate to comment on art, since I can't draw, but I'll force myself to do so -- I know you appreciate our opinions (or something to that effect ).

The lower jaw is too small.  They should have powerful muscles there to bite through tough scales (or full plate)!

The back left foot looks a bit off; perhaps it's just the angle?

The neck, the legs, and the body are amazing.  It would be unthinkable to change such works of art; the legs ripple with muscle but stay proportioned.  They give the impression of great strength, unused but ready.  (Listen to this, I sound like an art critic!  Kill me now!)

Looking at the neck reminds me of Smaug's speech to Bilbo, where he dares the hobbit to find a weakness, except that this dragon has none.  I can imagine a knight charging up and breaking his lance on the tough plates.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 10, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Wow, It looks awesome!!! The muscles and proportions seem right on!
> 
> Is it me though, or is the bottom jaw ever so slightly too short? Its head and detail, scales and bones and everything seem perfect, but the bottom jaw? I dunno?
> 
> You know I'm really jealous now, right? Before I was just jealous, but now, well, hmmmmm, I gotta get practicing, lol. *




Well thanks for the words, I tried to practice what I preach in my guidelines above, glad you liked it .

And yeah the lower jaw is slightly short though, but I'll change that on the bigger version of the illustration.

I'll post the larger version when it is done.


----------



## Malessa (Oct 10, 2002)

Although your pencil sketches are quite awesome.  I'm curious, have you ever tried coloring them?  The way you shade and detail with pencil, I can't imagine what you would come up with in color, I think they would be really good!
  Alot of times thats when I do my most detail, is when I color, don't know why, but seems easier that way.  I guess its because I don't wear a hole in paper with all my pencil erase marks, lol...

Didn't get a chance to work on another dragon pic yet, been working on tests and report card for son(homeschool).    Hopefully I'll get a chance today..... 

Can't wait to see your next pic.....btw, I think that your pictures are SO precise and detailed, that its easy to find something slightly out of place.  Which is a compliment, because you TRY to find something wrong with it.  Unlike my pic of a dragon, where you try to find something right with it, lol.....


----------



## Liquide (Oct 10, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Although your pencil sketches are quite awesome.  I'm curious, have you ever tried coloring them?  The way you shade and detail with pencil, I can't imagine what you would come up with in color, I think they would be really good!
> Alot of times thats when I do my most detail, is when I color, don't know why, but seems easier that way.  I guess its because I don't wear a hole in paper with all my pencil erase marks, lol...
> 
> Didn't get a chance to work on another dragon pic yet, been working on tests and report card for son(homeschool).    Hopefully I'll get a chance today.....
> ...




He he I draw to precise  , well to be frank I sucketh when I try to draw stuff in color, it for some reason always turns up wrong for some reason (mainly since my shadowing technique isn't suited for color).

I have lately tried to learn how to color B/W pencil illustrations in Photoshop but havn't yet gotten the grasp of it. A little note BTW, I never use an eraser when I draw pencil art  .

I can however do some moderatly good stuff from scratch in photoshop though, for example this eye.






Still working on the dragon, it is rather big so I have to add a lot of detail and I try to make this one as near perfect as I can so just the shadework will take quite some time (not to mention that I have to draw the scales now LOL)

Well hope to see more dragons from you aswell soon, will try and post this new dragon later today (if I can get it finished that is)

Hope to hear from you soon in any case


----------



## Malessa (Oct 10, 2002)

No eraser! *gasps*  *chokes* How is that possible? ....................Don't I feel sheepish.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 10, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> * No eraser! *gasps*  *chokes* How is that possible? ....................Don't I feel sheepish. *




Well, I always felt that the illustrations I made with pencil and eraser always looked so "smudgy" when I had finished them up. 

So one day I statrted to work my illustrations out with only pencil to see if I could manage to draw anything at all without an eraser.

Well it turned out quite fine, but you sure have to be a lot more careful when you draw nowadays that I can tell you. 

Will have a partial scan of the dragon I draw now ready within an hoyr or two (will scan the head/neck and part of the front flank since that is what I seem to be able to finish up in the next hour)


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 10, 2002)

*Pencil Work and Erasers*

What kind of eraser were you using? The pink ones aren't very good, unless you're a grade school kid. Check out the local art supply store for erasers of various types.

Also, were they done with a No.2 pencil? If so, try using a No. 1, 3, 4, or 5 pencil. (The higher the number, the softer the lead.)

Practice with graphite and charcoal as well, to see how that works. And try colored pencils.

As for oils, acrylics, and water colors. All I can suggest is finding a cheap supply and practicing.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 10, 2002)

I really need to buy a new and better scanner 

Well here it is, at least so much of it that I have managed to get finished and polished so far.

please tell me what you think of it so far.


----------



## Malessa (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow Liquide!  Thats pretty Sweet! Nothing wrong with that at ALL! 

Hmmmm, I just got through with mine. Used a bit of Lockwoods dragons as a template, to get a feel of how everything is put together.  Next one I do, will hopefully be 'The One', then I'll try painting.

Oh yeah, btw, I use cheap wooden pencils, and the eraser at tip that comes with it, lol......Then  after I scan it in computer, I clean it up in PSP. then paint or what ever....


----------



## Liquide (Oct 10, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Wow Liquide!  Thats pretty Sweet! Nothing wrong with that at ALL!
> 
> Hmmmm, I just got through with mine. Used a bit of Lockwoods dragons as a template, to get a feel of how everything is put together.  Next one I do, will hopefully be 'The One', then I'll try painting.
> 
> Oh yeah, btw, I use cheap wooden pencils, and the eraser at tip that comes with it, lol......Then  after I scan it in computer, I clean it up in PSP. then paint or what ever.... *




That gold dragon illustration you draw from is one pretty sweet drawing  . I use HB to 3B pencils, 0.5mm for lines and 1.2mm for shadows. When I do use an eraser I have a Steadler White 1.8 or Steadler White 2.0 depending on which pen I have used (and which type of paper aswell).

Will try and finish this dragon up aswell  , just have to buy me a new and better scanner now aswell (I want an A3 scanner  )


----------



## Malessa (Oct 10, 2002)

Here is another practice sketch.  I didn't look off of any material this time.  Trying to get a feel of the structure, options and angles.  I know I still have a ways to go, but I am improving, right?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 11, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Here is another practice sketch.  I didn't look off of any material this time.  Trying to get a feel of the structure, options and angles.  I know I still have a ways to go, but I am improving, right? *




That is a great improvement.  I like it!


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2002)

*Awsome!*

Alright you two, now you're just blowing my mind.  This thread was such a great idea, Liquide.  And Malessa, that second last dragon is definitely a step in the right direction - at this rate you'll be inspiring others.  No really, I mean it.  Can't wait to see how that last sketch turns out.

Cheers!

p.s.  Here's some more dragon inspiration for you.  Christiaan Iken's Here Be Dragons Website.

http://www.geocities.com/caitmf1/fantasy_artists_cai.html

{EDIT}

And Fred Fields Website.  Check out both _Bare Back_ and _Dragon Tales_ in Gallery 2 and _Dragon on the Rocks_ in Gallery 3.

http://www.fredfields.net/home.html

{RE-EDIT}

And here's another great artist who has done some of the best dragons I've ever seen.  Donato Giancola.

http://www.donatoart.com/

Check under his fantasy art gallery for Dragonstone and Sacred Seven.  And that's just page one of his fantasy gallery.

Ok, I'm done now.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 12, 2002)

Well here comes a mockup face I did earlier today, just tell me what you think the furls on the dragon's right side (our left) isn't scaled yet but I felt I need to post it anyhow


----------



## Liquide (Oct 12, 2002)

and here comes a dragon skull aswell


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 13, 2002)

*Here I Go Being Mean and Nasty Again*

Liquide, the skull is good as far as it goes. But...

It's missing some detail.

If you know any place where you can get a good crocodilian skull, ask if you can do some studies of it. Check out zoos, museums, and other places. As I've noted before, a good knowledge of real life animals can be a big help when doing fantasy beasts.

Oh, and if you find a good book on reptiles, pick it up. If you can get it used, all the better, but don't pass up the chance even if it is new. Check out scientific publishers, they usually have the best stuff.

(I'll bet you never thought you had to know so much to be an artist. Well, there's a good reason the artist is the icon of the Renaissance.)


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 13, 2002)

I like them Liquide.   Much safer ground than your naked women  

One thing about the skull.  I would think that there would be a lot more shadowing for the eye sockets.  It doesn't give me the feel that there is room for eyes, as well as the hole for the ocular nerves.  Just my opinion.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 13, 2002)

And where are the ears? Dragons are (in)famous for their hearing.

I must agree with DG about the eyes. The sockets look like bone plates. In addition, add sclera to the eye. (A series of small bone plates forming a ring around the eye in reptiles.) Would add much to the study.

Keep working at your art. If you didn't show promise I won't be so hard on you.


----------



## Malessa (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow Liquide, you've been busy!  I love the head, and the skull is pretty darn sweet and spooky, me thinks.  Did you ever finish the detail on the big one?   Or can you not scan it in with your current scanner situation?

 Haven't been to bed yet, pulled my weekend 12hr shifts, so I won't be doing any sketches until tomorrow when I can see straight!  That is, if I can play catch up with other projects.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 14, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Wow Liquide, you've been busy!  I love the head, and the skull is pretty darn sweet and spooky, me thinks.  Did you ever finish the detail on the big one?   Or can you not scan it in with your current scanner situation?
> 
> Haven't been to bed yet, pulled my weekend 12hr shifts, so I won't be doing any sketches until tomorrow when I can see straight!  That is, if I can play catch up with other projects. *




¨Hard week-end 
Well I have some other non-dragon, ehhrr well semi-dragon stuff I will post later.

Some kobolds for all to criticize 

Hope to hear from you soon, both your comments and art


----------



## digitaldark (Oct 26, 2002)

Personally I've always seen dragons as more cat-like...they are very large and dextrous (not unlike a large panther or such)...but with reptilian features. (face, scales, claws, etc) and wings....


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2002)

Since we're discussing dragons here, I might just share the one I drew yesterday.


----------



## Malessa (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Liquide and Dalamar, you guys going to do any more dragons??
I swear everyone but me makes it look so easy!!! I end up with lines and scribles going every dang where, lol.....

If you guys do some more, I'll try some more....please?????


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2002)

I think the pic here is the single dragon that I've drawn and actually looks like one. So it isn't that easy.

But I might try another in a couple of days if I get some good paper, printer paper is crappy for inking.


----------



## s/LaSH (Nov 9, 2002)

Dragons are indeed very good. And I like what I've seen here; I've taken notes, believe me.

Malessa, if you've got problems with blurry lines, that'll be because you're working in pencil. I have half a dozen lines where I should only have one all the time, but before I scan I always do two things. One, ink over the pencils; get some graphics pens (Staedler or Rotring or the like), and just draw one line over the top, then erase all the pencils. If I'm going to have a line it better be the right one. Two, set my scanner to black-and-white; that way, any imperfections in the paper or half-erased pencil lines will be ignored. Of course, I work in computer colour, so that might not suit your style.

But I do have a few dragons on my site... follow the link and see what you think. (Click on 'Art' for some shortcuts if you don't want to read sixty strips of plot.)


----------



## Liquide (Nov 10, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Hey Liquide and Dalamar, you guys going to do any more dragons??
> I swear everyone but me makes it look so easy!!! I end up with lines and scribles going every dang where, lol.....
> 
> If you guys do some more, I'll try some more....please????? *




BLACKMAILING, god I l start to like you even more now 

Well I'll try and maker another dragon pic for this thread so you'll be forced to do another yourself aswell


----------

